# Henri loved Betty, and Henri loved Monet. The rest is a mystery.



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2021)

"Like all good mysteries, this one features an elusive woman, a love affair and a random stranger who gets swept up in the story. But there’s no ending — yet".
(Read More)


Documentary filmmaker Doug Block found this love letter tucked into the guidebook he’d taken along on an anniversary trip to Paris. (Doug Block)






Woman Seated Under The Willows Painting by Claude Monet (the card)










"But if he never solves the puzzle, Block’s okay with that, too. His film is really about love — love found and love lost. It’s about why couples stay together, and why they part. It’s about the quest, not the destination".


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2021)

FOLLOW THE MONET!




Claude Monet, 1923


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2021)

https://www.elitereaders.com/julien-knez-paris-photography/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2021)

"As heard on music choice: singers and swing. from the album "if i spoke french" by julia rich. written by julia rich, arranged by tony migliore (piano).  jim ferguson on bass, bob mater on drums, rickey woodard on tenor saxophone."

Julia Rich "If I Spoke French"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

Here's What the Statue of Liberty Looked Like in the 1800s​





_"Transporting the Statue of Liberty from Paris to its permanent home in New York City was quite the task. The entire statue was built in parts and needed to be transported as so—even with today's technology, toting a masterpiece that massive in one go is practically impossible".

"All together, Lady Liberty was broken down and moved in 214 crates with some sections making appearances around the world before meeting its new home (the torch was showcased at the 1876 World's Fair in Philadelphia). Here's a glance back in time as some of the moving parts::_
(SEE PHOTOGRAPHS)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

A Day With Claude Monet In Giverny


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 27, 2021)

love Degas’ dancers!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2021)

Artist Claude Monet and his wife Alice Hoschede Monet ...


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Here's What the Statue of Liberty Looked Like in the 1800s​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know why, but the face reminds me of Elvis.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> Don't know why, but the face reminds me of Elvis.


the  nose....


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2021)

True Love · Henry Arland


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2021)

I Love Film Noir Movies                      
by Debbi Mack

“The term _film noir_, French for “black film”, first applied to Hollywood films by French critic Nino Frank in 1946, was unrecognized by most American film industry professionals of that era. Cinema historians and critics defined the category retrospectively. Before the notion was widely adopted in the 1970s, many of the classic _films noirs_ were referred to as melodramas. Whether film noir qualifies as a distinct genre is a matter of ongoing debate among scholars".  (read more)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

Hidden Treasures: Paintings From a Radical Era in European Art History | Christie's


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2022)

I loved the city of Paris, it was the people who annoyed me.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

Henri's Scissors - Read Aloud Story Book Inspired by Henri Matisse


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

7 Modern French Authors That You Should Know About


----------

